
Rule 9: At no time and in no event can you do anything to critique us or our app - HoppedUpMenace
https://www.easyar.com/freeServices.html
======
krishna78
> 9\. At no time and in no event can you do anything, including without
> limitation an action that involves a remark, piece of writing, picture or
> video, that may have adverse effect on VisionStar or EasyAR Open Platform.
> \--- just charming!

